# removing lead from pgm



## Inter Refiner (Oct 11, 2020)

hello friends, I have a mixed pgm powder( Pt, Pd, Rh) that contains a notable amount of lead ( about 25%) I dissolved them in hcl/ h2o2 and I added sulfuric acid to them to precipitate lead sulfate, but how many sulfuric acid do I need, and how can I know if all the lead is precipitated, the reaction is very exothermic and vigorous, 
note that the precipitate is a mix of a white salt( pbso4) and a pink salt that I suspect to be manganese sulfate, is my guess true?


----------



## sena (Oct 18, 2020)

Cuppelation is the best process to remove lead 
You can search on YouTube


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 18, 2020)

Inter Refiner.
Please keep your posts in one thread.
It is easier to see what has been done and the potential answers will be more correct.


----------

